# Ikea Hibiscus Benjamina



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

hi im looking for a plant or 2 or 3 for my yemen cham and i come across this hibiscus on ikeea website http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/56804613

anyone seen or got one from ikea?

id like to know if its worth getting one as thye are only 7quid : victory:

how can i edit the title? :O im tired and mixed up 2 plants as one  FICUS BENJAMINA


----------

